

GraphLab: A New Parallel Framework for Machine Learning - helwr
http://www.graphlab.ml.cmu.edu/

======
bravura
When should you prefer GraphLab over MapReduce, and vice-versa?

[http://metaoptimize.com/qa/questions/285/when-should-you-
pre...](http://metaoptimize.com/qa/questions/285/when-should-you-prefer-
graphlab-over-mapreduce-and-vice-versa)

(Answers by the authors of GraphLab)

